# البث التجريبى لفضائية الطريق للمتنصرين



## مونيكا 57 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*كتبها الأقباط الأحرار السبت, 19 سبتمبر 2009 17:49 
صرح الإعلامي الأستاذ يوسف نصر ( رئيس فضائية الطريق) بأنه قد تم إبرام إتفاق بين مؤسسة (حررني يسوع) و(فضائية الطريق) لتكون الفضائية منبراً حراً لكل المتنصرين المُعذبين في أقطار الأرض و تدافع عن حقوقهم ‘ وترد علي أكاذيب الصحافة و الأخبار المفبركة . وسوف ينطلق البث المباشر إلي الشرق الأوسط و الأمريكيتين و المكسيك في أول يناير 2010 علماً بأن البث التجريبي لفضائية الطريق بدأ بالفعل علي الأمريكيتين و المكسيك من منتصف أغسطس الماضي 2009 
و يمكن ضبط هذه القناة و تلقيها علي التردد الآتي .
TV Transmission Service On Galaxy 19
Transponder K17
Frequency :12,022 MHz
Polarity: Vertical
Symbol Rate:22,000 MSps
FEC:3/4
Channel : THE WAY TV
www.atvsat.com
وللمراسلات 
altarektv******.com هذا البريد الالكتروني محمى من المتطفلين , يجب عليك تفعيل الجافا سكر يبت لرؤيته 

وفي هذا الصدد يعلن الأستاذ الدكتور / محمد رحومة مسئول و مراجع ومراقب البرامج الإسلامية بالفضائية بأنه سيتم عرض حقائق الإسلام المجردة في برامج القناة بشكل حضاري ، بعيداً عن التهجم و التجريح و أضاف :" غايتنا جميعاً هي خلاص النفوس و إقناع المسلمين برب المجد يسوع المسيح ، و قد إستجاب الرب لصلاتنا و تضرعاتنا بأن أرسل لنا حجر المعونة المتمثل في هذه الفضائية العملاقة التي تتبني مشاكلنا و تأخذ علي عاتقها مهمة الدفاع عن ملايين المتنصرين حول العالم ، لقد وهبنا الرب الآن سلاحاً سلمياً نستطيع أن نشرعه في وجه الظلم و الإضطهاد ".
"إضغط هنا للإستماع إلى إعلان القناة بصوت الدكتور محمد رحومة"
كما صرح الدكتور رحومة فى إتصال هاتفى بأنه "لن يعود المتنصرون مقهورين معزولين مضطهدين فرب الجنود أرسل جنوده من خلال فضائية الطريق لنعمل معاً يداً بيد و ... حررني يسوع "
للمراسلات و الإتصال بالقناة : 
P.O.Box 1677
Duarte, CA 91009
USA
altarektv******.com هذا البريد الالكتروني محمى من المتطفلين , يجب عليك تفعيل الجافا سكر يبت لرؤيته ​*
http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?p=52099#post52099


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*هذا لكى يتم المكتوب بالكتاب

وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ. أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ. هَئَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَاباً مَفْتُوحاً وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ، لأَنَّ لَكَ قُوَّةً يَسِيرَةً، وَقَدْ حَفِظْتَ كَلِمَتِي وَلَمْ تُنْكِرِ اسْمِي.​
خبر مفرح ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*



أم النور معاكم

شكرا  .... مميز جدا
خبر سعيد جدا + وفى منتهى الفرح​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا لكى يتم المكتوب بالكتاب
> 
> وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ. أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ. هَئَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَاباً مَفْتُوحاً وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ، لأَنَّ لَكَ قُوَّةً يَسِيرَةً، وَقَدْ حَفِظْتَ كَلِمَتِي وَلَمْ تُنْكِرِ اسْمِي.​
> خبر مفرح ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## zezza (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الله حفر فى منتهى الروعة حاجة تفرح اوى اوى 
شكرا مارثا على الخبر 
ربنا يكون مع اخواتنا المتنصريين و يثبتهم فى ايمانهم ودى هتبقى اقل حاجة نقدر نساعدهم بيها


----------



## Elita (21 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر جميل
باركك الرب
​


----------



## man4truth (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر مفرح جدا
ربنا يبارك ويرشد*


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مرررررررررررررسي كتير يا مرثا على الخبر الجميل ده

ربنا يحمى كل ولاده وينور عين الجميع

ربنا معاكي ياقمر ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر رااااااااائع 
ربنا يكمل 
ميررررررررسى على الخبر ​


----------



## أرزنا (22 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح

الله يوفق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> الله حفر فى منتهى الروعة حاجة تفرح اوى اوى
> شكرا مارثا على الخبر
> ربنا يكون مع اخواتنا المتنصريين و يثبتهم فى ايمانهم ودى هتبقى اقل حاجة نقدر نساعدهم بيها


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

Elita قال:


> خبر جميل
> باركك الرب
> ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *خبر مفرح جدا
> ربنا يبارك ويرشد*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> مرررررررررررررسي كتير يا مرثا على الخبر الجميل ده
> 
> ربنا يحمى كل ولاده وينور عين الجميع
> 
> ربنا معاكي ياقمر ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا للخبر الجميل​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> خبر رااااااااائع
> ربنا يكمل
> ميررررررررسى على الخبر ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> الله يوفق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر جميييييييييييييل
مبروك و عقبال لما يبقى التردد على الاوروبى و النايل سات​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> خبر جميييييييييييييل
> مبروك و عقبال لما يبقى التردد على الاوروبى و النايل سات​



*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين

أشكرك على المرور​*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

من الرائع حقا أن تعمل هكذا قنوات لمتنصري العالم
شكرا على الخبر الحلو


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> من الرائع حقا أن تعمل هكذا قنوات لمتنصري العالم
> شكرا على الخبر الحلو




*نشكر الرب








​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

King Man قال:


> خبر مفرح جدا










​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*بيان من فضائية الطريق، فضائية العابرين: إنضمام السيدة نجلاء الإمام كمسئولة عن برامج المرأة بالقناة


كتبها فضائية الطريق
من المكتب الرسمى لفضائية الطريق
إلي الأقباط الأحرار و موقعهم المبارك ، 
نشرت بعض الصحف المصرية أخباراً كاذبة عن القناة ، زعمت فيها أننا نواجه مشاكل مالية و أفصحت عن مقر غير فعلي للفضائية و هذا عار تماماً من الصحة. 
و في هذا الصدد نعلن أن الدكتور محمد رحومة هو متحدث رسمي بإسم الفضائية ، وكذلك نُعلن إنضمام السيدة الأستاذة نجلاء الإمام كمسئولة عن برامج المرأة و حقوق الإنسان في الشرق الأوسط و شمال أفريقيا .
وتهيب إدارة القناة بكل مسيحي أن يمد يديه بالمساعدة الفورية لإستكمال الأجهزة و المعدات و البث المباشر في الموعد المتفق عليه . و الرب لا ينسى تعب محبتكم . 
يوسف نصر
رئيس فضائية الطريق

تاريخ نشر الخبر : 23/09/2009​*


----------



## emad_hanna (24 سبتمبر 2009)

تحياتي 

الف مبروك القناة الجديدة ، ربنا يبارك ويستخدم كل الميديا لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

emad_hanna قال:


> تحياتي
> 
> الف مبروك القناة الجديدة ، ربنا يبارك ويستخدم كل الميديا لمجد اسمه القدوس




*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
ربنا يبارك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*لقاء مع د. محمد رحومة على قناة الطريق​*
http://freecopts.net/arabic/media/videos?task=videodirectlink&id=141


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكى اختى الحبيبه مارثا على هذه الاخبار الجميله 
ونسال الرب دائما ان تصل ايد العون والمساعده الى كل عابر لا عن طريق الفضائيات فقط وانما عن طريق المساعدات الفعليه الملموسه ...............................................................................................


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> الف شكر لكى اختى الحبيبه مارثا على هذه الاخبار الجميله
> ونسال الرب دائما ان تصل ايد العون والمساعده الى كل عابر لا عن طريق الفضائيات فقط وانما عن طريق المساعدات الفعليه الملموسه ...............................................................................................



*أكيد
كل شئ مستطاع عند الله
فليتمجد إسم الرب​*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

* د.محمد محمود رحومة     يطلب مناظرة مع شيخ الأزهر​*

http://christ-way-truth-life.blogspot.com/2009/10/blog-post_7738.html


----------

